# Steam group ideas



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey, so this is an idea, I know it's been done a few times already with very limited success, but hear me out.

I've been thinking of setting up a more anonymous Steam group for people from SAS.
To my knowledge the main problem people had with this and why it didn't work out was because they didn't want their friends to know they have SA.
Sooo...what if we just called it Game Club or otherwise anything ultra-generic (or even just a string of random letters) and made it invite-only with no mentions to this forum or anything otherwise hinting at it?

What do you guys think? IMO the other Steam groups not taking off enough to be noteworthy and fully active was a real waste of potential - people can really bond over game experiences and it seems like a lot of users here are looking for friends and companionship.

EDIT: Another thing I forgot to mention - users here are from all corners of the world and timezones and different chores/responsibilities can get in the way - having a way to organize gaming sessions and geek discussions would help that.

EDIT 2: Group ready guys, add me on Steam for invites.
https://steamcommunity.com/id/zm5


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Honestly for me the name is not much of an issue, but I do understand why certain members tend to be more discreet when it comes to people outside of this website such as on Steam knowing about their social anxiety disorder. I would love to see a group dedicated to gamers with social anxiety actually be active for once. I'd like a place to hangout where I feel comfortable knowing I can actually relate to other members/gamers around me. I think we do have the potential to bring this community somewhat closer together. Gaming sessions would be great and I also like the idea that maybe eventually people in the sessions could start using mics as a bit of exposure to help them cope with speaking to other people but if not there's always group chat if you're more comfortable with that. The truth is it wouldn't hurt to try so why not?  I hope members from here are willing to try as well. And again I'm fine with whatever name but would like to see everyone else's suggestions.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

This would be great, I don't have anyone to play games with besides randoms.


----------



## hatred89 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm in. It could be a good way to find some new gaming buddies around here and it could also revive some games for me as I don't have anyone to play them with.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

that would be great way to find players


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Glad to see people are interested 
Hope we can get some more activity in the thread and also decide on a name.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

It was fun playing together earlier. I'd love more of that.  Does anyone have any name suggestions? I was thinking of "Geek Central SAS" since most people are already used to that name from hanging out here on the forum.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hahaha yeah that was great xD.








(yeah I know everything is modded xd)
I would like to see more users input on this but I think we should omit SAS and any mentions to the forum in the group name/info.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm still interested if this ever comes to fruition.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll come along.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

We've talked outside of this but you know I'm in full support of this. ZM5 trying to get me to more social n' ****  Need some blands!!!! 2 or presequel plox. Maybe some name like "All about that SA, nah son" "Don't Worry We Got This" something positive but not direct ....


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

"We Got This" would be a great name for the group...any input from anyone else?

Alright, tomorrow my time I'll get to making the group itself - if everyone is fine with "We Got This" as the group name then that's what it'll be called.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

We could just call it Lady Aribeth and Her Minions. Would be cool.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I actually love "We Got This" :clap hehe. It'd make a great name and is a bit motivational.

Can't wait!


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm interested in this. The name doesn't matter much to me, I think I may have even joined some of those dead social anxiety steam groups. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

"We Got This" is so lame I'd go with something more like.."Battle Bunny And The Sex Slaves"


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> "We Got This" is so lame I'd go with something more like.."Battle Bunny And The Sex Slaves"


Sounds like a bad fan fiction.


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd join!  Seems really cool.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

TuxedoChief said:


> Sounds like a bad fan fiction.


Don't lie, you know it sounds awesome


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> "We Got This" is so lame I'd go with something more like.."Battle Bunny And The Sex Slaves"


Yes, be insulting that's cool.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Guuuuys.
Made the group, We Got This was already taken so I went with Don't Worry, We Got This instead.
Add me, reaffected or Slippin Jimmy for invites.
My steam ID
https://steamcommunity.com/id/zm5

Main page for the group right now is kinda boring, not used to steam groups myself xd but we'll make it work. I'll add backgrounds and whatnot later on, maybe a pizza background because clearly anyone who's a human and not a starfish alien appreciates good pizza.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I sent the invite.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Been wondering, should we put this up on the SA Friends and Connections sub-forum as well?


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds cool, I'll have to remember to join when I get home.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah, if I can get my main PC up and running again I'll join up. It's a really cool idea.

We use to have an informal SAS steam group before, but it kind of died out:

https://steamcommunity.com/groups/quietfury


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Too much potential and benefit to this to let it die so easily.

I suppose a lot of people are looking for some good memories, some nice friends and some bad laughs. Games IMO are good for bonding like this.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

invite me http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198019594112/


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> invite me http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198019594112/


Added, got the invite?


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Can i be invited?
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198050214232


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

SilentStrike said:


> Can i be invited?
> http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198050214232


Yup.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/estillum/
I'd like to join.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

*sniff* I miss counter-strike....


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Estillum said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/id/estillum/
> I'd like to join.


Sure, added.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone did this before a few months ago and I joined but it failed, I would join but I don't actually play multiplayer games anyway at the moment (and aside from casually playing a few mmos never really have online.)


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone did this before a few months ago and I joined but it failed, I would join but I don't actually play multiplayer games anyway at the moment (and aside from casually playing a few mmos never really have online.)


Understandable. Definitely gonna attempt to make this one much longer lived.

Still think you should join up just for chatting or if you decide to play some more games online with people, but ultimately its up to you


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> *sniff* I miss counter-strike....


I kinda do....shooting for that road to gold nova 1 lol


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

What games would you be playing??


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

Invite me to the group if anyone plays TF2,L4D2,Insurgency. my id is vebuntu


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> What games would you be playing??


Honestly just any game people have in common. A lot of users here seem to have L4D2 and BL2, those are fun as hell for coop.

Dead Island I noticed on some peoples lists, from experience I can say its an average game but in coop it becomes so much better when you goof around and blow each other up with propane and gas canisters, or use a truck like an amphibian vehicle in the resort.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I played the flip out of dying light so I might be down for that!


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Staticnz said:


> I played the flip out of dying light so I might be down for that!


No idea if anyone currently in the group has Dying Light, I don't myself.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice to see so many members on board(27 so far)  _pretty sweeeet!_ We gotta start deciding on what games to play together soon.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm having a lot of fun playing with you guys  but I need a mic, can anyone recommend me one?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I think I've added more friends in the past few days than I have in the past 5 years.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Oobe said:


> Just been playing GTA V online for a few hours with Slippin Jimmy - great stuff, awesome group! I added everyone that I could


thanks! that was a lot of fun 

THIS IS WHAT YOU GET WHEN YOU MESS WITH THE WE GOT THIS CLAN!

































I also had some fun with ZM5 and someone else though I'm not sure what her name on SAS is(sorry lol)


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

That was great fun, he he he. I was mad you didn't help me fully kill Rochelle in the second pic >:c



















We got so high though. Possibly the dumbest bit of any L4D2 playthrough I did in coop...ever.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I sent friend request. The main multiplayer game I play is Planetside 2, but open to other games.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Don't lie, you know it sounds awesome


depends which character you are, also if the bunny is a girl in a sexy outfit


----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

I would love to have someone to play games with 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/Lameco/


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Just had a incredibly fun game of L4D2 with the group.

Complete with betrayals, dancing, and an romantically undecided boomer.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Team killing Rochelle in that first pic? Atta boy!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I guess you can call it Steamed Cabbage?


----------



## kisarose (Jun 23, 2013)

Haha looks like you guys are having so much fun it's great!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I sent a friend request...hopefully this get me playing games more as i've somehow accumulated more steam games than total hours played.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't tell which ZM5 result is you when I search into steam.

Is your ID ZM5 or is that the name of the group'?


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

Findedeux said:


> Can't tell which ZM5 result is you when I search into steam.
> 
> Is your ID ZM5 or is that the name of the group'?


Thats my ID. Nickname is [DATA EXPUNGED].


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Well there are about 10 named results for Data Expunged

There is one group named Data Expunged but it only has one member?

I am sure I am making this more difficult than it should be....


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ZM5/

The bit in the link that says ZM5 is the id, thats what I meant.


----------



## ZM5 (Sep 13, 2015)

So, I made a montage of clips from a few L4D2 group sessions






I sorta screwed up on the recording in earlier sessions, so you can't hear me, even then mic is still rather quiet on the recording.

Quality is sorta crap because I had to compress it, otherwise it would have taken really long to upload with my net connection.


----------



## just a random londoner (Mar 30, 2015)

group sounds interesting, although i don't have a mic and my toaster of a pc can barely run any games lol


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Is the group still active?


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Maggied29 said:


> Is the group still active?


Don't bother, the admin's gf tells him to kick the other girls from the group. Happened to me too for no reason, I didn't even play anything with them.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Aribeth said:


> Don't bother, the admin's gf tells him to kick the other girls from the group. Happened to me too for no reason, I didn't even play anything with them.


Ah that kind of ruins the diversity of the group =/

I like the idea of something like this.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> Don't bother, the admin's gf tells him to kick the other girls from the group. Happened to me too for no reason, I didn't even play anything with them.


That's stupid af. Let's create our own Steam group? lol... Probably no one join anyway ;-;


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> Don't bother, the admin's gf tells him to kick the other girls from the group. Happened to me too for no reason, I didn't even play anything with them.


I don't want to believe that, It's worrying.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Maggied29 said:


> That's stupid af. Let's create our own Steam group? lol... Probably no one join anyway ;-;


I think making another, updated Steam group would be a good idea.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

TheGarlicRouter said:


> I think making another, updated Steam group would be a good idea.


Well is "Official SAS" to obvious for those that want to remain anonymous?


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

@Maggied29 I suppose that could be disguised as the 'British SAS', but maybe a bit more inconspicuous?


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

@TheGarlicRouter Official Super Awesome Support? I'm not creative.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

@Maggied29 I'm not very creative when it comes to naming things either.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/SuperAmazingSomebodies#

Private, invite only


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Aribeth said:


> Don't bother, the admin's gf tells him to kick the other girls from the group. Happened to me too for no reason, I didn't even play anything with them.


You are such a liar. You don't even know the admin. No other girls have been kicked. What, again, are you talking about? See, this..._this_ right here is why _you_ are not in the group.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Maggied29 said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/SuperAmazingSomebodies#
> 
> Private, invite only


So, the group still lives? LOL


----------

